# Router Bits



## bernie.loeffler (Jul 10, 2013)

Does anybody know if there is a table with router bit reference designations with a "common" description?
Example: C008 Commonly called a 1/4" two flute straight bit
C021 Commonly called a 1/2" two flute straight bit
C044 Commonly called a 1/4" V Groove bit etc....
I have paterns that use these bit references with no descrioption.

Thanks
Bernie


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have never seen a chart like that Bernie. It must be something from the company that made or sold your patterns.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is very close to Grizzly's designation for their bits Grizzly.com. Every router bit manufacturer has a different system.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Bernie I would not get that caught up in finding the exact brand of cutter, double fluted and vee groove bits are pretty much the same from whom ever you get them and I would be very surprised if you needed the exact brand of cutter. NGM


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Ditto, I know what they are only because I have professionally worked with the manufactures over the years. Most maintain a full web presence for all router bits, but the Grizzly catalog is a great paper reference. If you have a Woodcraft shop near you, go in and ask. Do not let the prices scare you when the bits are not on sale.

For your needs, I assume your router requires a shaft of 1/2" (the part in the router), a 1/4" or 1/2" shank - the part that cuts and either a flat end or a 45 degree tapered end. Use carbide, they are worth the money. I use Whiteside, CMT, Freud and Woodcraft store brand but most brands past a certain price point have marginal advantages as most domestic and European brands are very good.

Good luck - Baker


----------



## bernie.loeffler (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks.
I have been buying router bits since forever, and I have never seen this either. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing somenhing. I think these reference numbers are for Trend bits. 
Thanks for your help.
Bernie


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That would be the reason Bernie. Now that you mentioned it I recall looking at their free plans which detailed all the Trend items required to construct the project.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

here's your start...
you'll have to sort it all out...

http://www.trend-uk.com/en/US/productgroup/1/router_bits.html

FWIW... Amana catalogs the same way..


----------

